# Setting up sights



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I just bought a red dot scope for my rifle. I'm new to firearms so I don't have experience sighting anything in. 

My question is, how far should I be from a target while sighting in my scope? This is for a 9mm carbine, 16" barrel.

Thanks,
Saner


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What do you plan on shooting and how far will you be shooting?


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

2400 said:


> What do you plan on shooting and how far will you be shooting?


Well.. I will answer that question with another question. What is usually the effective range for a 9mm carbine?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

2400 said:


> What do you plan on shooting and how far will you be shooting?





DjSaneR said:


> Well.. I will answer that question with another question. *What is usually the effective range for a 9mm carbine?*


Once again what do you plan on shooting, targets, game, steel plates or just plinking?? Effective range would depend on what you're planning to shoot at. When I carried either a 9mm carbine or subgun 100 yards was about the max range we expected to be accurate at.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

There are many factors to consider; of some importance are the height of the sight(s) above the bore and the weight of the bullet. If you're shooting standard 115 grain, start with 3 inches above the bull at 50 yards. That should put you on at about 105 yards or so. If it hit's too high at 100 yards, lower the impact point until you are on, and you should be good for any distance up to that. I wouldn't try to zero beyond 100-120 yards; you'll probably be too high at shorter distances.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

:smt023 Just plinking.

Thanks, guys. I'll let you know how it works out


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Based on the info you have shared, a spot-on strike @ 50 yards would be about ideal for your purposes, considering the cartridge was originally designed for auto pistols.


----------

